
IBM Officially Closes Red Hat Acquisition - Graphguy
https://twitter.com/IBM/status/1148570648547078145
======
nwellnhof
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20391180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20391180)

